# Anyone Know of a Leveling Service in Charlotte NC?



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Has anyone found a good leveling service in Charlotte NC?


----------



## kg70041 (Aug 22, 2019)

Been searching...

Level Lawns in Atlanta had done work for at least one member here. I called for a quote since they noted on their website that they were now working in Charlotte and was told that due to Covid they were forced to pull back. She did mention that she would pass my info along to the area manager. I'm pretty certain that they could make an absolute killing in our area due to the influx of new builds and poor builder sod installs. Definitely a void here.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Dang, I actually spoke with them this morning too and was told the same thing. Someone has gotta have a connect...


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Man. If they can get to Charlotte, then maybe they'll come down I-77 to the Columbia area. Fingers crossed. I'm almost 50, and really over almost killing myself doing the work.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I saw him when I looked in the mirror this morning, unfortunately.

But seriously, you can arrange everything and hire a few day laborers with shovels. 150 bucks a day per guy. Just be there to supervise and coordinate. Probably save yourself a lot of money over a service, which doesn't appear to exist in this area anyway.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

There are a couple turf planing companies in the Carolinas. Always been curious about it, but they probably wouldn't touch a small yard


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

All the landscapers I've ever asked look at me like I'm insane when I tell them I want to cover my lawn with sand. I did it myself last year and will be doing again here in Waxhaw in two weeks.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

burnhagw said:


> All the landscapers I've ever asked look at me like I'm insane when I tell them I want to cover my lawn with sand. I did it myself last year and will be doing again here in Waxhaw in two weeks.


Dang, that seems to be the consensus. Not sure what tools you have for the job but maybe we can work out a rental or something, ha. Part of my issue is not wanting to buy the level rake or brush or drag mat, etc. for a one time job.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

SSE Dad said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> > All the landscapers I've ever asked look at me like I'm insane when I tell them I want to cover my lawn with sand. I did it myself last year and will be doing again here in Waxhaw in two weeks.
> ...


Leveling is not a one-time job. It's very addictive!

We have a group of four here in Panama City that have chipped in for the equipment. We have a TurfCo Mete-R-Matic topdresser, several drag mats, a 48-inch lawn level rake, and a 36-inch sand trap rake. It's all expensive and requires room to store the equipment but when divided by four, it's not so painful.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

SSE Dad said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> > All the landscapers I've ever asked look at me like I'm insane when I tell them I want to cover my lawn with sand. I did it myself last year and will be doing again here in Waxhaw in two weeks.
> ...


Plenty of DIY rakes and mats if you search for them here and guys have had success without the overpriced tools.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Bombers said:


> SSE Dad said:
> 
> 
> > burnhagw said:
> ...


You can get a $9 shelf from Lowes that will work just fine. Add bricks if you need more weight. I also made my own rigid drag from some leftover angle iron my neighbor gave me.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > SSE Dad said:
> ...


 Good advice, I'll search some of those posts. I've read a decent amount of the leveling thread but still a lot to learn.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

SSE Dad said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Bombers said:
> ...


For 5K lawn, this would suffice.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15760&start=40


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Bombers said:


> SSE Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I like the wire shelf idea!

Last year I made one out of scrap 2x2s.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=20087&p=292154#p292154


----------



## Broad St Bagman (Apr 8, 2021)

@SSE Dad

Team Turf can do it and gave me a quote to aerate and then level for about $300 per 1K feet. I've decided to do it myself and save the cash but they knew the process, the material, and have the equipment.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I bought top dressing sand from Privette and was very pleased with the material. Hired a guy to aerate my 9K feet for $95 using a Toro ride on machine. Drag mat (and something to pull it) along with level rake and landscape rake were key.

I also rented an Eco 250 from Cooke. I should have rented a dingo to load it. I will next time.


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

Broad St Bagman said:


> @SSE Dad
> 
> Team Turf can do it and gave me a quote to aerate and then level for about $300 per 1K feet. I've decided to do it myself and save the cash but they knew the process, the material, and have the equipment.


Aerating and leveling for $300/1k sq ft doesn't sound like a bad deal to me if they're doing it right. If they're removing the plugs and then using masonry or USGA topdressing sand.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Atlanta_Zeon said:


> Broad St Bagman said:
> 
> 
> > @SSE Dad
> ...


Figure for 9K feet that's 2700 bucks. Call it 700 in material and equipment cost.

Basically 2K for labor. Figure 4 guys a full day = 32 hours. 2K/32 = 62.50 per hour. I prefer to pay guys closer to 20-25 (200/day) bucks an hour for relatively unskilled work.

I personally wouldn't pay that, but that is sort of what makes the world go round. I always prefer to line everything up, hire the labor and babysit (supervise) and/or work alongside.


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

Tmank87 said:


> Atlanta_Zeon said:
> 
> 
> > Broad St Bagman said:
> ...


I was assuming more for the materials & equipment cost. The USGA topdressing sand is $69/yard around here and that doesn't include delivery. I agree with you though and that's why I still try to do everything by myself. I like spending the money on new tools over labor.

https://luxurylandscape.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/Luxury-Landscape-Savings-Sheet-2021.pdf


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Atlanta_Zeon said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta_Zeon said:
> ...


Yep I'm in the same boat, rather have to tools for repeated use. I didn't realize the sand would/could cost that much. I just got some top dressing sand locally..I'm sure not USGA spec and was about 40/yard. I'd like to run my hands through some of that USGA spec. Sounds plush.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Broad St Bagman said:


> @SSE Dad
> 
> Team Turf can do it and gave me a quote to aerate and then level for about $300 per 1K feet. I've decided to do it myself and save the cash but they knew the process, the material, and have the equipment.


Thank you so much for the recommendation! Just called them and have them scheduled to come out next week to give me a quote. I'm REALLY trying to avoid doing it myself, ha.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

SSE Dad said:


> Broad St Bagman said:
> 
> 
> > @SSE Dad
> ...


Let us know where the quote comes back.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Tmank87 said:


> SSE Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Broad St Bagman said:
> ...


Will do, I'm also curious to find out their lead time or how busy they are this time of year. I will know more after Monday.


----------



## devils27 (Apr 17, 2021)

there is NOTHING in the charlotte area for anything but a shitty old lawn cut. I just moved here and was surprised to find literally no one to do anything more than a simple mow. No verticutting, no dethatching, no leveling, I barely got someone out to aerate my grass without having to sign onto their lawn care service. Charlotte area doesnt seem to have any "specialty" lawn care services like leveling like some other areas do. At least by me, I look around and barely anyone cares about their lawn at all. If you find those people are legit let me know bc ive searched for hours for specialty stuff like that and there is nobody.


----------



## devils27 (Apr 17, 2021)

Tmank87 said:


> I bought top dressing sand from Privette and was very pleased with the material. Hired a guy to aerate my 9K feet for $95 using a Toro ride on machine. Drag mat (and something to pull it) along with level rake and landscape rake were key.
> 
> I also rented an Eco 250 from Cooke. I should have rented a dingo to load it. I will next time.


no way, i paid a guy $150 to do a crappy *** aeration job on my 4500 sq ft to aerate. could you PM me his info?


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

If I ever get in a pinch for a job, I'd consider starting a premium service. Reel, verticut, leveling, chems, the works. Niche market. Dominate neighborhoods. Lol.


----------



## Ccualumni (Jul 8, 2018)

burnhagw said:


> All the landscapers I've ever asked look at me like I'm insane when I tell them I want to cover my lawn with sand. I did it myself last year and will be doing again here in Waxhaw in two weeks.


I am in Waxhaw as well and have three yards of sand being delivered tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ccualumni (Jul 8, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> I bought top dressing sand from Privette and was very pleased with the material. Hired a guy to aerate my 9K feet for $95 using a Toro ride on machine. Drag mat (and something to pull it) along with level rake and landscape rake were key.
> 
> I also rented an Eco 250 from Cooke. I should have rented a dingo to load it. I will next time.


What is an eco 250 and a dingo?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Ccualumni said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought top dressing sand from Privette and was very pleased with the material. Hired a guy to aerate my 9K feet for $95 using a Toro ride on machine. Drag mat (and something to pull it) along with level rake and landscape rake were key.
> ...


They're machines. An Eco 250 is a self propelled top dressing machine. A dingo is like a small skid steer, use the bucket attachment to fill the hopper on the Eco.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

Ccualumni said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> > All the landscapers I've ever asked look at me like I'm insane when I tell them I want to cover my lawn with sand. I did it myself last year and will be doing again here in Waxhaw in two weeks.
> ...


I'm jealous! I was also planning on having 3-4 yards of sand delivered tomorrow but then my wife said we were going to a friends house around 2 so I didn't wanna be wiped out for that.


----------



## Ccualumni (Jul 8, 2018)

burnhagw said:


> Ccualumni said:
> 
> 
> > burnhagw said:
> ...


I am going to the car show at 3 tomorrow, so will have to be quick doing this work.


----------



## Ccualumni (Jul 8, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> Ccualumni said:
> 
> 
> > Tmank87 said:
> ...


Thank you. I need both of those. Lol


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

Ccualumni said:


> burnhagw said:
> 
> 
> > Ccualumni said:
> ...


Good luck, post some pictures!


----------

